

Hacker News Gone Wrong - madradavid
http://blog.madradavid.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/hacker-news.png
or Why we should probably name this American Hacker News
======
logn
How can you blame us? It's like a news site for doctors freaking out during a
bird flu outbreak. It's what we do. We care about this stuff.

------
noonespecial
I have good news for you. You have the power to fix it.

Submit the kinds of articles you want to see, flag the ones you don't.

------
switch33
It's become a huge news site and nothing more. There is basically no mention
at all of any technology/programming on that page besides cruddy newspaper
article type sites.

Maybe people should make a new hacker news much more focused on talking about
programming/tech news only?

~~~
nkurz

      1. Flag it and move on.  
      2. Vote up the tech/programming submissions.
      3. Submit articles of the type you prefer.
      4. Hope that others share your taste.
      5. If not, realize that you are "people".
    

(General, and not particularly directed at the parent)

